# كتاب عن الجودة و دوائر مراقبة الجودة



## ليلى بون (8 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته ، عيدكم مبارك و انشاء الله يعيدو علينا بالصحة و العافية. اخواتي الافاضل المهتمين بالجودة و دوائر مراقبة الجودة كتاب رائع بعنوان:
Handbook for TQM and QCC Volume I
?What are TQM and QCC 
A Guide for Managers 
تجدونه في الموقع التالي:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/4523441/Ha...-for-TQM-QCC-1
لتحميله عليكم فقط التسجيل في هذا الموقع :
http://www.scribd.com
كما يحوي هذا الموقع على عدة كتب بكل اللغات ( يمكن تحميلها ) .:56:


----------



## محمد فوزى (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الاهتمام


----------



## يوسف الفرح (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا كثيييييييييييييييييييير ،،
الكتاب قيم جدا


----------



## ضياء الحق (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------

